# HGH for Height



## alexmattdobs (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi im 16, ive been researching different types and brands of HGH for weeks now and was going to be taking it mainly for height increase to help with sports that i compete at before my growth plates fuse. My parents are completely fine with this as i have already seen a private doctor, (costing £200) who said unless i have a difficeincy i couldnt get it on private health insureance anyway so the treatmeant would cost £1200 per month!!!

i was just wondering what is the safest brand of HGH and will still give me added height growth

also the best ways to inject it, can i use an insulin pen? or something like that.

anyway i know some people disagree with younger people like me using it but it would be appriciated as i would like to know as much as i can about the stuff.

thanks


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Whats your current height?


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

wow....this is a unique question.

taking into account that you've done your homework, i won't even ask why you want to go down this route....

but in my opinion, you should stick to pharma grade gh only. something like simplexx by norditropin.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

why ask if your going to pay 1200 a month privately :confused1:


----------



## alexmattdobs (Sep 25, 2011)

my current height is 173cm or 5ft 8"

i know this isnt the shortest but i kickbox at a high level and wouldnt mind getting past 6ft 1"

baring in mind in the last 2 and a half years i have grown 2cm which i have on record, it doesnt look good and i wanted to get the HGH before my growth plates fused, i know i should stick to pharma level but it does really cost alot.

Do you know of anything else which may give me the same outcome?


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> why ask if your going to pay 1200 a month privately :confused1:


lol...he's not....that's why he's asking


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

alexmattdobs said:


> my current height is 173cm or 5ft 8"
> 
> i know this isnt the shortest but i kickbox at a high level and wouldnt mind getting past 6ft 1"
> 
> ...


well mate, i find riptropin VERY good, and is a fraction of the cost of pharma grade.


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

will HGH manipulate the age at which you naturally stop growing or will it simply accelerate the rate at which you grow?


----------



## alexmattdobs (Sep 25, 2011)

okay ill bare them in mind

i have seen hardcore growth somatropin

lixus labs somatropin

and G-Sci G-Tropin

i have sources for these aswell, does anyone have any opinions on these brands?


----------



## alexmattdobs (Sep 25, 2011)

Because HGH increases the rate at which the cells grow in all your body it will also increase my bone growth, this is only because i am young enough and my growth plates have not yet seized up, The HGH will make all the cells in my body grow at an increased rate therefore making me taller and bigger


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lixus stopped doing gh .


----------



## alexmattdobs (Sep 25, 2011)

so does anyone know the easiest way to inject this? can i use an insulin pen?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ewen said:


> lixus stopped doing gh .


they must of got fed up of sticking labels on generic blue tops 

you will not grow from 5'8" to over or any where near 6 foot with GH at any age, it will not effect your height at all or if it does it will be minimal.......your 5'8" deal with it and get on with your life.

i have deleted 3 of your posts asking for a source this is against forum rules do not do it again.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> they must of got fed up of sticking labels on generic blue tops
> 
> you will not grow from 5'8" to over or any where near 6 foot with GH at any age, it will not effect your height at all or if it does it will be minimal.......your 5'8" deal with it and get on with your life.
> 
> i have deleted 3 of your posts asking for a source this is against forum rules do not do it again.


Just be the best you can be at your natural height.


----------



## alexmattdobs (Sep 25, 2011)

okay, sorry i am new to this and didnt know

and regarding my height? i have been to doctors, they use HGH with dwarfs to help them grow

messi used HGH and so did stevan gerard

although messi is still short, gerard is 6ft 1"

this is just some of the famous people to have grew from HGH, ive been to the doctor, i know what it does


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

5' 8" bad mate, i'm a tad taller than that at 5' 9", had the same issues as you when i was younger. Wanted to be taller than 6 foot but that was unlikely considering my dads 5' 6" and my moms 5' 0", the fact that im 3 inches taller than my dad is greater than i could have expected. Ask yourself what would you have done if you were shorter than 5' 8"? Thats average height and some people who are around 5' 0' would love to be your height. You gotta love who you are mate and learn to live with it.

Mo

PS Robsta is shorter than you i think, and he kicks the crap into most, even 6 foot+ guys! LOL


----------



## alexmattdobs (Sep 25, 2011)

I understand where your coming from, yeaah im happy with my body but if i can make it better, why not try too?


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

alexmattdobs said:


> okay, sorry i am new to this and didnt know
> 
> and regarding my height? i have been to doctors, they use HGH with dwarfs to help them grow
> 
> ...


at what age did Gerard and Messi use their GH?


----------



## Hope (Jan 3, 2011)

I am quite certain that although HGH causes an increased rate of growth, it also promotes premature closure of the epiphyseal plates and the height you will reach is genetically predetermined with little environmental influence. The reason the treatment responds will in 'dwarfs' is because their HGH levels are below normal and therefore it is kickstarting the normal process of height growth, but even in such people I believe maintaining the correct dose is quite important to prevent premature plate closure.


----------



## alexmattdobs (Sep 25, 2011)

not sure about messi but gerard i belive was 14 or something

he got the treatmeant when liverpool first signed him and he grew from a small scrawney kid into a 6ft 1" professional football player

but thats past the point, i dont want to be like him

this is just a way to increase height and that is what im after


----------



## Hope (Jan 3, 2011)

alexmattdobs said:


> not sure about messi but gerard i belive was 14 or something
> 
> he got the treatmeant when liverpool first signed him and he grew from a small scrawney kid into a 6ft 1" professional football player
> 
> ...


How tall were his parents?

How do you know he didn't have a growth deficiency?


----------



## alexmattdobs (Sep 25, 2011)

no idea, didnt really research it that much because im not that bothered about them

i know messi did have growth defficiency but because he got the treatment late only grew to 5ft 7"


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

alex, have you done actual research? and i mean in medical textbooks and journals to see whether HGH works for height, and if so whether you're too late or still viable?


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

theres making your body better vs setting unrealistic goals. 4 inches of growth from HGH seems a lot to me, maybe 1 inch would be more realistic? Thats even if HGH promotes growth in height at all etc Plus arent their weight classes in kickboxing? You wouldnt have to be too tall to be a middle weight would you?


----------



## alexmattdobs (Sep 25, 2011)

yes ive been to a private endocrinologists if you didnt read my first post, i do know it can promote hight and will over power your dna, my growth plates have not seized up and this means i will still grow and yes there are weight classes, i am 72kg so im a middleweight but i want more height, i can understand why you would object but surelly alot you you would be taller if you were under 6ft? if you had a choice


----------



## Hope (Jan 3, 2011)

But how about the fact that it makes your plates close sooner? What are your views on that Alex?

From memory, this is what studies have shown.


----------



## alexmattdobs (Sep 25, 2011)

i havent heard this, your plates usually close at the end of puberty regardless of whether you have increased the dose of HGH

People like the tallest man in the world who is over 8ft have had a tumour in their puituitary gland, this causes too much HGH to be made and therefore they grow at an extra ordanairy rate. increasing the ammount of HGH i have in my body with increase the cell production in all the bones, organs, soft tissue, hair ect making my body grow at a proportional rate. although when people use HGH when their growth plates have closed their bones grow in density and this can cause problems in the bone structure.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

If you do decide to go this route then as per a previous post, I would suggest Norditropin Simplexx. It is pharma grade and comes pre-loaded at 45iu per pen. It is designed for subcutaneous delivery normally in your midsection. It is possibly the most expensive of them but would have been the one, in all likelihood, that your doc / endo would have prescribed.

Have a look at the official norditropin WWW site:

http://www.norditropin-us.com/

It has loads of information aimed at both the medical professional and end-user, including a how-to guide on injecting and a height calculator / wizard.

Note that because of the high price this stuff attracts then it is prone to being copied, so make sure you know your source very well, and post up images of the stuff prior to purchasing if at all possible.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## alexmattdobs (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeahh ive seen many good brands

Genotropin made by pfizer is also a very good brand, but this can be hard to get on the black market, a prescription is usually needed and this is something i probably wont be able to get because i dont have anything wrong with me such a GHD (growth hormone defficiency)

I'd like to use a pen like an insulin pen to inject the HGH

i have mainly been looking at these brands

G-Sci G-Tropin Somatropin 

Lixus Labs Somatropin

and Hardcore Growth Somatropin

are these any good?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

alexmattdobs said:


> okay, sorry i am new to this and didnt know
> 
> and regarding my height? i have been to doctors, they use HGH with dwarfs to help them grow
> 
> ...


dwarfs are totally different from you in there medical issues so you cannot compare there height growth to what you want....as for your examples of Gerard and messi if you think for one moment GH made them taller you have not read the correct research......

GH given to deficient adolescents can increase height by a few cm at best but show me one article or study that has shown to put inches on a person......you wont be able to find one.....now it is your money to waste but i feel you will be very disappointed at the end of it....

can i ask why you want to be 6,1 anyway you say it is for kick boxing do you think this will make you better at that sport?



alexmattdobs said:


> yes ive been to a private endocrinologists if you didnt read my first post, i do know it can promote hight and will over power your dna, my growth plates have not seized up and this means i will still grow and yes there are weight classes, i am 72kg so im a middleweight but i want more height, i can understand why you would object but surelly alot you you would be taller if you were under 6ft? if you had a choice


it does not over power your DNA at all GH converts to IGF which in turn will do most of the growing it does not over powe your DNA......can i ask how you know your growth plates have not closed? please dont tell me you are only going by your age...as we are all different and this can happen at anytime in your teens...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

alexmattdobs said:


> Yeahh ive seen many good brands
> 
> Genotropin made by pfizer is also a very good brand, but this can be hard to get on the black market, a prescription is usually needed and this is something i probably wont be able to get because i dont have anything wrong with me such a GHD (growth hormone defficiency)
> 
> ...


these are all 3rd class relabelled generic GH brands.....if you are truly serious about this then all you can and should use is pharmacy GH....your parents are cool with you injecting generic GH from china are they??


----------



## alexmattdobs (Sep 25, 2011)

i mean dwarfs who are not clinicly dwarfs but are just small people. My mistake but there is no reason to compete with my reasons for doing this is there pscarb?

i just would like to be taller, for many reasons including kick boxing, it would help

and yes i dont know for sure that my growth plates have closed, yes i am going along with the average age that this happens and it usually happens at the end of puberty and i have not finished puberty so i still have chances of growing, men usually grow untill 18-19 or sometimes untill they are 21, i still have a chance and i dont know why your trying to put my hopes down of doing so? because i wrote this post for advice on what to take doesnt mean you can start telling me im wrong because i have been to private healthcare doctors which cost £200 per consualtation. They have told me what can happen and im not going to be put of what i want to achieve.


----------



## alexmattdobs (Sep 25, 2011)

pharmacy GH is hard to get, and costs alot, my parents are fine with me injecting but again, this is why i asked for advice from people who have done it on this site not for someone to put me down and tell me not to because i will do it, but if i can, i would like to use a good quality safe brand


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

alexmattdobs said:


> i mean dwarfs who are not clinicly dwarfs but are just small people. My mistake but there is no reason to compete with my reasons for doing this is there pscarb?
> 
> i just would like to be taller, for many reasons including kick boxing, it would help
> 
> and yes i dont know for sure that my growth plates have closed, yes i am going along with the average age that this happens and it usually happens at the end of puberty and i have not finished puberty so i still have chances of growing, men usually grow untill 18-19 or sometimes untill they are 21, i still have a chance and i dont know why your trying to put my hopes down of doing so? because i wrote this post for advice on what to take doesnt mean you can start telling me im wrong because i have been to private healthcare doctors which cost £200 per consualtation. They have told me what can happen and im not going to be put of what i want to achieve.





alexmattdobs said:


> pharmacy GH is hard to get, and costs alot, my parents are fine with me injecting but again, this is why i asked for advice from people who have done it on this site not for someone to put me down and tell me not to because i will do it, but if i can, i would like to use a good quality safe brand


this is a forum for discussion you have made a thread asking for advice and opinions in what you want to do......because of this many will advise you not to do it and give you the reasons why if you don't like the fact everyone is not telling you to do it then i suggest you either grow a pair and man up or leave........i don't give a flying fukc how much your consultation costs the medical field are not the be all and end all for PEDs(performance enhancing drugs) the last time i saw my endo he got the type of steroids totally wrong and i had to correct him to which his boss then agreed with me.....

i have been using GH since you was 8yrs old and i have used every brand under the sun so forgive me if i feel i know a damn site more than you on the subject.......

will you grow maybe...

will you add inches to your height....not a chance

that is the cold hard truth deal with it or not but you will spend alot of money for little return.......

you may not like the advice i am giving but that does not mean i am wrong.......by the way did this £200 an hr Endo actually test your GH/IGF levels to determine if you where deficient ??


----------



## alexmattdobs (Sep 25, 2011)

Okay i understand you probably know alot more than me although you are the only person telling me not to do it

Thats really nice and well done for using it since you were 8

Maybe i will grow, maybe i wont but its worth trying?

i thank you for your advice actually and even though i may not agree with it it will still help in me making a decisionbut theres no reason to be stubborn about it.

To test my HGH levels i would need many different kinds of tests, the blood test he wanted me to have was quoted for £850, testing my vitamin D levels, testosterone and everything that may affect my HGH levels

who knows if i have a defficiency? maybe i do regarding i have grown 3cm in the last 2 and a half years, wouldnt you think that is a bit abnormal for 13-16?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

alexmattdobs said:


> Okay i understand you probably know alot more than me although you are the only person telling me not to do it
> 
> Thats really nice and well done for using it since you were 8
> 
> ...


buddy the only way you will gain height is wearing platforms or high heels .

read what pscarb has written id bet my last penny he knows more than most doctors on hgh and its effects . why ? because he has read the same sh1t the docs have and more also he has taken the stuff .

go waste your time with generics come back in a year and tell us all how you didnt gain any height please include before and after pics 

btw im 6 foot 2 and its fukking brilliant :lol:


----------



## BROKEN777 (Aug 3, 2011)

i respect what ur trying to do but being taller in martial arts isnt the best option,,

some of the best martial artists are shorter then 6 ft..

i mean my auntie and uncle have bin world champions at martial arts 4 times and they are both under 5,10 ( www.guanyu.co.uk ) if u wanna check them out

i personally am 5,10 and makes my training no different to someone over 6 foot >.< ?? unless ur after some hight class or summit??

Chris.


----------



## BROKEN777 (Aug 3, 2011)

also dunno if i was meant to post a link like that hope its ok or ill remove it >.<

chris.


----------



## alexmattdobs (Sep 25, 2011)

Ewen i know he probably does i respect him for helping me but his stubborness was annoying me,

Yeah i'd like to grow for many reasons including kickboxing nd there is no way i am wearing high heels!!! hahaa

ill try and get before and after pics then just for you and ill message you when im tall 

damm i hate it when people rub it in my face! 6ft 2" fml, i bet its great :')


----------



## BROKEN777 (Aug 3, 2011)

alexmattdobs said:


> Okay i understand you probably know alot more than me although you are the only person telling me not to do it
> 
> Thats really nice and well done for using it since you were 8
> 
> ...


Pscarb does know what hes talking about mate if anyones advice u should listen to would be him =/ but mate he didnt say since *he* was 8.. he said since *you* was 8 meaning hes using for about 8 years now =)

chris.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

alexmattdobs said:


> Ewen i know he probably does i respect him for helping me but his stubborness was annoying me,
> 
> Yeah i'd like to grow for many reasons including kickboxing nd there is no way i am wearing high heels!!! hahaa
> 
> ...


its nice coz people look up to me 

be happy with your height fella coz it aint gonna change or atleast go upwards .


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

I'll probably be roasted for this but go for it dude....I think your reasons are valid and while your info is a little sketchy if any of the men/women here were told don't do AAS's because A,B or C will hapen you...or you're muscular enough without them they wouldn't like it one bit and would (or probably did) ignore the advice. edit...By the way..I used to train with a fella abt 10 yrs ago when we were roughly 23/25 ish...started knocking about and training with him again roughly a year ago and low and behold hes gone from same height as me to abt an inch and a half taller than me. I queried him and he told me straight up he's used GH in the past...was the best thing he'd ever done and was awful sorry he couldn't afford to use it for longer or more often.


----------



## alexmattdobs (Sep 25, 2011)

Hahaaa, i wish they did that too me too

okay so serious last question, if im going to buy anything, what brand shall i buy

i just wish someone could tell me where is the best place to get it from, somewhere that is trusted.

That would be the best advice

thanks everyone for posting


----------



## alexmattdobs (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks alot mixer for supporting me

Things have gone a little of topic thats why its sketchy hahaa

Whats the worst that can happen  i might aswell try whilst i still can

thanks alot


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Thats about the 'height' of it alright...at worst you'll spend a lot of money and end up with little or no gains..IF that happens trust me, it won't be the first time in your life you'll do this,and probably for larger sums too. If my son asked me to support him in something like this the odds are I would..fortunately for him he took after both his grandfathers,not me,and is clear of 6 foot. But in saying that..like yourself I'd put a lot of study and queries into it too.Best of luck dude.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

pharma grade hgh .

not gonna help you get it bro


----------



## crazy (Apr 6, 2011)

just a quick one to think about, but if you read about the tallest men in the world, dont they have a problem with there body producing to much growth hormone? and thats why the end up 7feet + or would this be because they were producing stupid abouts from birth?


----------



## alexmattdobs (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks alot mixer for your support and help!

this has really given me hope after the other guys put me down


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

crazy said:


> just a quick one to think about, but if you read about the tallest men in the world, dont they have a problem with there body producing to much growth hormone? and thats why the end up 7feet + or would this be because they were producing stupid abouts from birth?


its because they had pituitary gland tumours .


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BROKEN777 said:


> also dunno if i was meant to post a link like that hope its ok or ill remove it >.<
> 
> chris.


That's cool mate



alexmattdobs said:


> Ewen i know he probably does i respect him for helping me but his stubborness was annoying me,
> 
> Yeah i'd like to grow for many reasons including kickboxing nd there is no way i am wearing high heels!!! hahaa
> 
> ...


My opinion is not stubbornness it is an opinion based on my experiences and facts......if you have normal levels of GH then you are exploiting your growth potential all ready but like you say it would cost a lot of money to take these tests probably the same amount as you will spend on GH 



alexmattdobs said:


> Hahaaa, i wish they did that too me too
> 
> okay so serious last question, if im going to buy anything, what brand shall i buy
> 
> ...


ok now I have asked you once not to request a source and you apologized so your question above is what? Just trying to p1ss me off? You ask again and you will be banned.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

I must have some super GH, I'm 32 and have grown 3 inches....

On my knob



Im like a tripod coz I'm only 5ft tall..


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

Goldigger said:


> I must have some super GH, I'm 32 and have grown 3 inches....
> 
> On my knob
> 
> ...


5 foot tall with a 4 inch knob.....wow....that's some sight to behold....


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

coflex said:


> 5 foot tall with a 4 inch knob.....wow....that's some sight to behold....


You been looking at me in the changing room?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

ewen said:


> buddy the only way you will gain height is wearing platforms or high heels .
> 
> read what pscarb has written id bet my last penny he knows more than most doctors on hgh and its effects . why ? because he has read the same sh1t the docs have and more also he has taken the stuff .
> 
> ...


You tight [email protected]  lmao :lol:


----------



## tko (Sep 29, 2011)

in your sport kick boxing ( your a natinoal squat member? )

is hgh not on the banned list?

most thai , thai boxers are of 5"8 or under .


----------



## JasonSteward (Nov 13, 2013)

mixerD1 said:


> I'll probably be roasted for this but go for it dude....I think your reasons are valid and while your info is a little sketchy if any of the men/women here were told don't do AAS's because A,B or C will hapen you...or you're muscular enough without them they wouldn't like it one bit and would (or probably did) ignore the advice. edit...By the way..I used to train with a fella abt 10 yrs ago when we were roughly 23/25 ish...started knocking about and training with him again roughly a year ago and low and behold hes gone from same height as me to abt an inch and a half taller than me. I queried him and he told me straight up he's used GH in the past...was the best thing he'd ever done and was awful sorry he couldn't afford to use it for longer or more often.


I wonder how much IU and for how long did your friend take HGH? Please respond to it mixer.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

It would take years of daily jabs to get any height if any,seeing as you are 16 and growth plates start to fuse over the age of 17 i doubt it would work.

You need to come out of the clouds a bit with this one.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

JasonSteward said:


> I wonder how much IU and for how long did your friend take HGH? Please respond to it mixer.


I honestly don't know mate, Im talking abt 13 yrs ago by now and I doubt hed remember TBH.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

I posted this in another thread, apparently Barry Bonds the baseball player (who got busted for hgh) had grown an inch taller over the years he was taking it.


----------



## JasonSteward (Nov 13, 2013)

digitalis said:


> I posted this in another thread, apparently Barry Bonds the baseball player (who got busted for hgh) had grown an inch taller over the years he was taking it.


do you know how old he was before he started his hgh cycle? And do you know how much he took?

I presume he didn't just take HGH? Did he use AAS, aswell?


----------



## JasonSteward (Nov 13, 2013)

JasonSteward said:


> do you know how old he was before he started his hgh cycle? And do you know how much he took?
> 
> I presume he didn't just take HGH? Did he use AAS, aswell?


digitalis??


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

JasonSteward said:


> digitalis??


Hi mate, no I'm not sure sorry it was just a random post I read could be completely wrong, try researching it. I'm now "advancing" on to ghrp-2 as opposed to Ipam now I've quit my very stressful job and I can feel the difference in gh pulse already. Skin is radiant after an hour or so of injection.


----------

